# Blood glucose monitoring diary



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could get a GlucoRx monitoring diary as mines is going to run out in March and although it's just a diary I prefer the size etc to the previous tiny one I had any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks  x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2017)

Have you registered with the meter company? They usually provide free diaries. I have been getting free diaries from Accuchek for the past 8 years!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 27, 2017)

If the monitor firm can't supply them, look on Amazon or do a google search


----------



## pav (Jan 27, 2017)

Get mine when needed free from the meter suppliers.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Have you registered with the meter company? They usually provide free diaries. I have been getting free diaries from Accuchek for the past 8 years!


Its accuchek I'm with but whenever I've tried adding one to my basket it never works, are they nice diarys meaning like a good size and well laid out etc x


----------



## grovesy (Jan 27, 2017)

In the past I just rang the meter company up. Though I don't use anymore.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Its accuchek I'm with but whenever I've tried adding one to my basket it never works, are they nice diarys meaning like a good size and well laid out etc x


I find them a good size, not too small or too big. Here's what they look like (next to a normal sized paperback book)

 

...and on the inside...

 

As @grovesy suggests, I'd give them a ring if you are having problems with the website


----------



## grovesy (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Its accuchek I'm with but whenever I've tried adding one to my basket it never works, are they nice diarys meaning like a good size and well laid out etc x


Why not ring them, I have always found the companies I have contacted the staff are helpful.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I find them a good size, not too small or too big. Here's what they look like (next to a normal sized paperback book)
> 
> View attachment 2719
> 
> ...


Oh that's about the same size as the one I'm using I will try the website once more and if it doesn't work will give them an email or call  x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Why not ring them, I have always found the companies I have contacted the staff are helpful.


I emailed the GlucoRx company and they are going to send me one out, can't remember the brand of the one I was sent home from the hospital with but it was tiny and my DSN wasn't a fan of the small one either lol x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I find them a good size, not too small or too big. Here's what they look like (next to a normal sized paperback book)
> 
> View attachment 2719
> 
> ...


Well managed to order them this time so problem solved, I like being organised you see haha x


----------



## grovesy (Jan 27, 2017)

That is good, the One Touch ones  used to be small.


----------



## malturn (Jan 27, 2017)

I get mine from Sanofi just give them a ring and they send me 2 at atime.


----------



## Anthaas (Jan 28, 2017)

So, I guess the question is should I keep logging my levels in a book? I have the accuchek Aviva expert and that logs it for me?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> So, I guess the question is should I keep logging my levels in a book? I have the accuchek Aviva expert and that logs it for me?


If that keeps all the information you want to keep that's fine, or some people use apps  I've never had a fancy meter so got used to using a book and a pen - I also write in a bit of shorthand about other things like exercise etc.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 28, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> So, I guess the question is should I keep logging my levels in a book? I have the accuchek Aviva expert and that logs it for me?



I don't log mine in a book, my meter stores it and it goes to an app on my phone.  The DSN wrinkled her nose because they like diaries, so I offered to send her the download and let her write it in if she wanted....weirdly she declined, doesn't have time apparently 

I also don't keep a food diary about which she is frankly quite disgusted, but I'm sure she'll have got over it in a few years


----------



## AaronH83 (Jan 28, 2017)

I use mySugr on my phone, dietician thinks it's fantastic (and she's type 1 too. RESULT!)


----------



## Dave W (Jan 28, 2017)

My meter (Glucomen) keeps a record and I could get an app to download it, but I prefer to enter my readings to an Excel spreadsheet so I can do whatever calculations I want and produce graphs. GP scans my graphs and stores with my medical history.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 28, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> So, I guess the question is should I keep logging my levels in a book? I have the accuchek Aviva expert and that logs it for me?


Same as mine but it will only store so many so I just fill out the diary so it's to hand rather than having to use the meter x


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2017)

I like  mysugr as I can also access via computer and once a month a download and print off the results.


----------



## khskel (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm with @Dave W a spreadsheet for me.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't get an app on my phone unfortunately would be so much easier if I could x


----------



## Ljc (Jan 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I can't get an app on my phone unfortunately would be so much easier if I could x


 I don't know if you have an iPad or iPhone if you do , this might be suitable. 
I use the free version of Glucose Wiz from the iPad App Store . Their is plenty of room for notes and you don't have to fill all the details in. You do get some adds but atm they are not too intrusive, I've not tried the paid for version. 
The other thing you could do is get a suitable diary perhaps a page a day one.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2017)

My BG diary is a text file in Droid Edit Free on my Lenovo tablet.


----------

